# Fantastic Review of PC-BSD 9.2



## xavi (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I picked up the latest copy of the UK-based Linux Format magazine today and found an excellent review of PC-BSD 9.2. You can see it at this link: http://www.linuxformat.com/includes/...76.rev_ben.pdf 

Kudos to the PC-BSD team. 

Cheers,
xavi


----------



## zspider (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice.


----------

